# Can anyone eat Dijon mustard? And how long does it keep in the fridge?



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Since we all have sensitive stomachs...(1) Can anyone eat Dijon mustard? Or does it bug you? (it's been awhile so I don't remember for myself)(2) How long can you keep Dijon in the fridge? My husband got his when we lived in Berkeley, in May 1999 (for his graduation party). It came with us through our move to the Silicon Valley, and now it's February 2001. It hasn't changed color and it still smells like wine. Want to cook with it tonight, but.....???Help!!!! Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

I don't know how long it keeps but I use it fairly often in moderation. It's pretty high in fat so it might bother some people who have a problem with fatty foods.


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Wow, I didn't know it was fatty! I just figured that mustard was less fattening than mayo (pretty much everything is, huh? hehe).I just don't know if I should use it. Really don't need stomach problems, don't want to encourage them in any way.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2001)

Jeez, I didn't know the stuff was full of fat, either!!!!!!! DARN IT!!!------------------Color Rainbows in the Rain


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Dijon honey mustard makes me bleed.


----------



## NoSpice (Apr 25, 2000)

I eat dijon mustard on the Ezekiel bread. For some reason, my stomach can tolerate it. Now that I know that it has fat in it, I may reconsider using it again. I've had the mustard in my fridge forever and its still good. I dont know how long it takes for mustard to go bad.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it has fat in it, it wouldn't be very much for the amount you use. Fat is not entirely the enemy and you need some fat in your diet. Look at the label, as long as the fat is from a vegetable oil, it should probably be OK for most people, given that 1 tablespoon goes a long way.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Went to the grey poupon web siteINGREDIENTS AND NUTRITIONAL INFORMATIONGrey Poupon Dijon MustardWater, Mustard Seed, Distilled Vinegar, Salt, White Wine, Citric Acid, Tartaric Acid, Spices. Nothing in that list has fat in it.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lily, Not for nothing but I'd spring the $2.00 for a new jar. BQ


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I buy the Pathmark brand it's the same as the GP but cheaper and just as tasty. Zero fat and zero calories!


----------



## saltycat20 (Jan 7, 2001)

I agree with the springing for a new jar. Most things at there best only have a 2 year shelf life. it is not worth taking the chance. Get rid of it and it is a good rule that if you have any question about a food, don't eat it. Most people in this country can afford to replace a jar of mustard and most food items. It you can afford a computer you can afford to throw away an old, questionable jar of mustard. Be well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2001)

Doesn't bother my stomach but it's not too nice to my reflux. No kind of mustard is.


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

BQ: loved your response.Nicol: what do you mean it makes you bleed?Why?


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

Hey thanks kmottus..... I guess I'm switching to Grey Poupon then. I don't try to eat low fat all the time but I definately watch what kinds of fat I eat. I'm also trying to follow the breast cancer prevention diet which recommends you use canola or olive oil and not any other kind of veggie oil.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Mason,Sorry to hear that. I have reflux too but luckily no problems with dijion though. Other mustards yes.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

not sure about the dijon variety, but french's will keep almost a year on a shelf, not in the fridge ;p so will ketchup..(hubby is weird and refuses to put condiments in the fridge!)


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Well it was in the fridge and I decided to put a little in my steak mix for steak sandwiches for supper. It was 2 hours later that I had excrutiating pain and bloody diarrhea. That was the worst reaction that I ever had in my entire life. I was in pain for about 5 hours and one of those hours was spent on the toilet.


----------

